# Screen Printing Using Vinyl Cut Outs



## Cartierusm (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi, I'm a new home screen printer and I just got done making my first few shirts. Came out pretty good for a first time. Had to use a heat gun, boy did that suck, picking up a flash unit on Monday. Anyway...

I'm not doing the traditional emulsion-burn method. I'm making masks on my vinyl plotter and putting that on the screen to print as I'm only doing 1-3 shirts at a time. So far I'm pretty impressed, I used a 110 screen and detail is pretty good. I used a vinyl I bought years ago for making spray masks, I figured it that didn't work I could always use regular vinyl. I was very impressed as I had some vinyl on the screen that was 1/8" x 1/4" and it stuck, it didn't move at all when pressing hard with the squeegee. I thought they might slip off. They also came off real easy without any residue being left when I was done.

So although the first few shirts came out I wanted to run this by some experts and see if there would be a difference as I'm an avid experimenter. What would happen if I cut out the vinyl in reverse and stuck it on the underside of the screen? Although I had no problem with the first shirts, maybe in the future I might. So thinking ahead having the vinyl on the underside will, in my mind, do two things. It can't be shifted or peeled up by the squeegee as it never actually touches the vinyl and the vinyl is in direct contact with the shirt so the edges of the vinyl are creating a mask thereby leaving very crisp lines?

As I'm writing this I'm thinking by putting the vinyl on the underside it might have the reverse effect of crisp lines as the vinyl is creating a very close off contact not allowing the ink to get right up close to the vinyl edges, but then again the shirt has some cushion to it. Anyway, just wanted to see what some people's thoughts are. Great forum by the way.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I use vinyl all of the time. Just like you said I cut it in reverse and stick it to the shirt side. The largest job I have done was 4 color 108 tees. Two things: It is very difficult to change colors, so plan on just making a new screen and dont think you can print for ever because the vinyl will eventually fail. However for low qty's this is a great method for when you are starting out. Good luck and let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 30, 2010)

How are you aligning it for multiple color jobs as it's on the underside? I figure lay the graphic down with some tape hanging over the edge, lay down the screen and pull the tape onto the screen? What are you doing?

Also have you seen any advantages to that method, I figure doing it from the top is pretty easy so why change unless I have a problem. My first shirts ever where 2 color with some trapping and they came out fine.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I lay the vinyl on the platen and measure sides and bottom to make sure it is level and where I want it. I then pull down the screen and just press it down the middle to stick the vinyl. I pull the screen back up and use a small card squegee to apply the vinyl to the screen. Once I have taped it all down I will go ahead and print that color and flash. Lay the 2nd color over the flashed ink to line it up.

I would say the advantage is not needing a dark room....quick setup....


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 30, 2010)

Cool, makes sense. Yeah, I love the idea of vinyl as a mask, no chemicals and I can do one offs fast and cheap.

Question what brand of inks are you using and what screen count. I'm using Uion inks and 110 mesh to start and was thinking of going a little higher for more detail.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cartierusm said:


> Cool, makes sense. Yeah, I love the idea of vinyl as a mask, no chemicals and I can do one offs fast and cheap.
> 
> Question what brand of inks are you using and what screen count. I'm using Uion inks and 110 mesh to start and was thinking of going a little higher for more detail.



I use Union ink... 156 to 195 screen mesh for most jobs I do.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks...uh a bunch..it wouldn't let me say just 'thanks'. it said the message was too short so I added 'a bunch' but I don't normally say 'a bunch' so I wanted to explain so you don't get used to me saying expletives.


----------



## iCamefromEarth (Jan 14, 2009)

This seems like it would be a good alternative to using capillary film, like when you need crisp outlines without the 'sawtooth' thing happening on a really low mesh screen. Putting it on the shirt side would allow a nice thick ink deposit too, from the extra distance between the shirt and mesh, just like capillary film.


----------



## hfdover (Sep 2, 2007)

What kind of vinyl do you use? This method sounds great for customers that want 10 or 12 1 color shirts. No chemicals also.

Henry


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNioIi91V-Q[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXmmXkvh4pI&feature=related[/MEDIA]


----------



## hfdover (Sep 2, 2007)

what kind of vinyl do you use?
Thanks


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

Cartierusm said:


> Hi, I'm a new home screen printer and I just got done making my first few shirts. Came out pretty good for a first time. Had to use a heat gun, boy did that suck, picking up a flash unit on Monday. Anyway...
> 
> I'm not doing the traditional emulsion-burn method. I'm making masks on my vinyl plotter and putting that on the screen to print as I'm only doing 1-3 shirts at a time. So far I'm pretty impressed, I used a 110 screen and detail is pretty good. I used a vinyl I bought years ago for making spray masks, I figured it that didn't work I could always use regular vinyl. I was very impressed as I had some vinyl on the screen that was 1/8" x 1/4" and it stuck, it didn't move at all when pressing hard with the squeegee. I thought they might slip off. They also came off real easy without any residue being left when I was done.
> 
> ...


I keep on coming back to screen printing and my research threw this up. Confused a bit by your post. Swere you placing the vinyl mesh side and considering putting it shirt side?
How are you getting on now over 12 months later please?



hfdover said:


> what kind of vinyl do you use?
> Thanks


I understand any vinyl will do the job, cheap doesnt matter as you dont need a 3 - 5 year UV special.


----------

